# First Smoker



## bullfrog943 (Mar 12, 2015)

After reading forums, researching and reviews I got my first smoker.

Weber Smokey Mountain 18in.

I'm looking forward to learning all I can about smoking and the many great meals to come.  I already have Apple, Plum and Pear wood seasoning for use. I used my BBQ grill the last few months and did a good briskett, a Ribb Roast and a few chickens but it was very tough and not smoked sealed at all. I feel this smoker can only make it better and easier.


----------



## mjeffcoat (Mar 12, 2015)

You will love that little smoker. Weber makes a durable product for sure. I smoked and grilled on one for over 25 years before it gave out.


----------



## sota d (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats on your new smoker! ...and welcome to our addiction! You can learn all you need to know right here. Research your smoker to see what other WSM owners say about them, I'm betting you can pick up a lot of tips. Then go forth and have fun-that's what this is all about! Happy smokin', David.


----------



## joe black (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome, Bullfrog.  I'm sure you will enjoy this forum.  There are many folks here who are always ready to offer their help.  You will also get some excellent results from your WSM.  I had a. 22.5 at one time and I liked it very much.  Good luck and good smoking.  Just be careful if someone orders frog legs.  Joe


----------



## bullfrog943 (Mar 31, 2015)

So far my Weber is working great. 2 Chickens, 2 Racks of Pork Ribs and 13lbs of Brisket.  100% on all. So easy to control temp.


----------



## bryan moorhead (Apr 1, 2015)

You're gonna be hooked in no time!  Be open minded and biggest thing is...don't be afraid to fail.  It will only make you better.  Take notes.  Keep a notebook and take notes on what works and what doesn't.


----------



## bullfrog943 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll be doing my first Pork Butt on my WSM.. It's 17lbs. 

Would I be better off cutting it in half? 

Planned on putting it in at around 11pm and cooking though night and next day.


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

If you cut it in half you will reduce your cooking time, Since you planned on smoking all night I would leave it whole,  I always do

Gary


----------



## bryan moorhead (Apr 17, 2015)

Bullfrog943 said:


> I'll be doing my first Pork Butt on my WSM.. It's 17lbs.
> 
> Would I be better off cutting it in half?
> 
> Planned on putting it in at around 11pm and cooking though night and next day.



If you "butterfly" the butt then you will have more bark and bark is great!


----------

